# Custom amp builder problem...



## 4STYX (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi. I need some advice.I had one of the top ten US builders do a custom amp for me.I requested a small box Marshall replica head and mods.The head didn't look like a marshall at all.The tolex started falling off almost immediately and one of the mods was not done.After stalling me on a new cab for 7 months and having to have the amp repaired(wire not soldered)and the mod done.He'll only reimburse me 60% of what it would cost to get a cab elsewhere and half of the repair-mod bill.WTF!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

wow. that's something i've never heard of before, really.. the top amp guys are all pretty good these days. unfortunately, if he's not willing to make things right, there may not be a lot you can do from here in canada (i don't know how hard it would be to start a small claims court action against him, maybe someone else will know), other than smear his good name across the internets..... let us know how things work out... that's really tough to deal with, especially since there's so much great stuff being made out there, that to be competitive you'd think the guy would have his act together...


----------



## 4STYX (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I've come up with a solution to my delema.I'll get a proper cab built and put his up on ebay with a reserve of exactly what I'm out of pocket.There'll be lots of pics and explanation and his name will be all over it.If he wants the listing to disappear he'll have to square up.What'd ya think of those apples?


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I say GO FOR IT...
-Mikey


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I also say go for it. The dude might not care that the auction is out there though.

How is the tone of the amp/cab after the repair/mod? It might be a keeper if your ears are happy.

Many of us look for boutique amps south of the border. I encourage you to provide a bit more details so we are careful if dealing with that builder.

I have a Zinky and a Winfield, and the support of both Bruce and Winnie has been superb before and after the purchase.


----------



## 4STYX (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I finally got a new cab for it.The cab wasn't built by the amp maker and apparantly there was a bad batch of glue when mine was done.
The mod that was supposed to be included,I had done by Rod Evans(Evans Pickups).A series/parrallel switch for the preamp tube(in low channel,back into the high channel).Jim Marshall used to do this mod for Blackmore and Page,and the Randy Rhoads model has this as well.
The amp is a 12w class A and was voiced like a JTM 45.When you hit that switch and crank the low volume you wouldn't know it was the same amp,turns into a fire breathing monster.Anyway the mod turned out way better than I expected. The amp builder is still an ass.If anyone wants to know who he is, PM me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

suttree said:


> I don't know how hard it would be to start a small claims court action against him, maybe someone else will know.


I looked into small claims court for bad debts incurred by our business. A lawyer friend did the same. He told me not to bother and he decided to just claim them as bad debts on the business (so did we).

Apparently, if a court judgement is passed indicating that you are legally deserving of payment (I don't know the legal jargon) it is then up to you to serve the judgement to the to the person that owes you the money and make arrangements to collect the amount owed. Maybe I'm wrong here. Others please chime in.

People tallk about small claims court all the time, but it seems to have a very limited amount of "teeth".

Collection agencies...now they are a whole other species of beast...and I do mean BEAST !! They are expensive to use for a few small debts....but they have "teeth" (think Jaws type teeth here).

Dave


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah......small claims is a waste of time. A judge advised the guy to pay me the max $10000 after a settlement conference and then a few months later I got a judgement in my favor and I'm still yet to recieve 1 cent. I'll probably have to go back to get his wages garnished. Even then I've been told he can drag it out for another 6 months........The whole process up to this point has been almost 2 years. I'm sure that people that know about this take advantage of it.:sport-smiley-002:

J


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

huh. yah i wish i could say i was surprised, they don't want anything with teeth to be easily affordable, or we'd all have the same rights, lol..


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Leave an unfavorable but truthful review at Harmony Central. That seems to be the place many people end up when looking for gear reviews. Make sure you check ever month or two to make sure that's on 'page 1'.


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

I guess you are trying hard not to be extra nasty to the builder by not mentioning who it was, but I think you should tell us. First of all, it will help us avoid his poor business practices (doing us a big favor). Secondly, you just never know when one of us might know the guy and have some influence over him.

By the way, if all else fails, ream the guy on The Gear Page. That will teach him


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

4STYX said:


> Hi. I need some advice.I had one of the top ten US builders do a custom amp for me.I requested a small box Marshall replica head and mods.The head didn't look like a marshall at all.The tolex started falling off almost immediately and one of the mods was not done.After stalling me on a new cab for 7 months and having to have the amp repaired(wire not soldered)and the mod done.He'll only reimburse me 60% of what it would cost to get a cab elsewhere and half of the repair-mod bill.WTF!


Not that this is any sort of excuse for the offending individual, but sometimes people take on contracts/jobs that they shouldn't have, whether it is because the job is over their head, or over their capacity to deliver on time. When it suddenly hits then that it is the case, my sense is that they can let their desire to get the job over and done with get the better of them. If they are swamped, they might even begin to resent the contract, and do a crappy job because of that resentment. It's nothing against the client (unless they happen to be a jerk) necessarily, but it sure doesn't bring out the best in the relationship.

Always give yourself a chance to be as professional as you desire to be.


----------

